# "Fish Cops"



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I realize this post is going to be widely unpopular... But based on my background... I kinda feel it necessary. A lot of this comes from the post about the guys in Delta hunting snows... Okay, that sounds like harassment at it's absolute worst... but some of the replies in that thread were just ridiculous.... EVEN by a moderator on this site... REALLY DUDES!? I can't swear on here, but you can bash on someone for their career choice? 

Quit talkin' crap on law enforcement every chance you get... Straight pi**es me off. If you got cited for doing something illegal, OWN UP TO IT! Sorry, I come from a family in which my dad was with the UHP for 34.5 years... Caught his fair share of garbage from people because he was a "Pig" or whatever the current slam was on them at the time. WHY!? Because he chose to serve and to protect those same sorry *** people, who didn't have the balls to do the same thing. Instead, they'd cry about "Why'd he give me a ticket for expired registration? Doesn't he have anything better to do?" But guess who the first person is that they'd call if someone was breaking in to their house!? 

LAW ENFORCEMENT.

Show some effing RESPECT. 


Okay... Now that I've said my peace, I am sure I'll get blasted... and quite possibly banned or blocked for calling out a moderator with a swimming creature in his name on here... Lemme have it. If you have ANY respect for law enforcement... you won't.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I will bite...

Law enforcement officers are just people...like you and me...nothing else.

It just happens that their job is to enforce the law. A lot of LE OFFICERS think they are above the common man and that is crap. I have MANY good friends in LE that agree with me...Many LEO's have made the bed and they can lay in it IMO. Blatent disregard for the constitution is PREACHED at post certification, the whole mentality of many officers is you ARE guilty.

Disrespect, I will not until I have been disrespected by THAT officer. But I can see why people get a bad taste as I have been hurassed and treated like a low life and I for one will not stand for it.

My grandfather served as a highway patrolman for 40 years, until the day he died he preached the constitution and told me how horrible public perscepective would be until officers actually upheld the oath they sworn to keep under ALL circumstances.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW- your mentality of respect or else is just what I am talking about...I don't respect ANYONE anymore or less becuase of the job choice they made!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not all about the "hate on law enforcement" thing. and for awhile there, I was always standing up for law enforcement. But the more I look at it, citizens should be very cautious and demand transparency from those that have so much power over us. It's their word against yours, and who's word do you think a judge will take? These are ordinary people given huge amounts of power, and do some abuse that power? Absolutely!!! do most act honorbaly and never abuse that power? I would say yes. But it seems at times, that you're left helpless if they want to do something, even if you haven't done anything wrong, searching your vehicle, property, etc and their version of probable cause has a pretty vague definition at times...and the use of deadly force is another big one, especially involving unarmed citizens, look at that 100 pound woman who was shot twice in the head, they still haven't released the full details, But if a regular 200 pound man shoots a 100 pound unarmed woman, you can bet he'd stand a decent chance of being prosecuted by the DA for manslaughter. but it gets back to what I said, Law enforcement has so much power over our personal liberty, so transparency should be the utmost important thing, and that seems to be lacking. I am grateful for their service but I will also be weary of such power, like all diligent citizens should be of anyone in a position of power.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally don't like the term "fish cop". I think each person should be given the chance to earn or lose respect, all starting at a neutral point. I also believe that L.E. folks get a head start towards earning respect just by the work they have chosen. Calling them by a purposely derogatory spin on their job ain't giving them a chance.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Cooky said:


> I personally don't like the term "fish cop". I think each person should be given the chance to earn or lose respect, all starting at a neutral point. I also believe that L.E. folks get a head start towards earning respect just by the work they have chosen. Calling them by a purposely derogatory spin on their job ain't giving them a chance.


I used to wonder about this until retired officer Rick Schultz started coming into my store wearing a t-shirt that had in bold letters "fish cop" at the top. Of course there was a cartoon of a fish dressed like a cop at the bottom. Seems they must mind the term too much?


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

357bob said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > I personally don't like the term "fish cop". I think each person should be given the chance to earn or lose respect, all starting at a neutral point. I also believe that L.E. folks get a head start towards earning respect just by the work they have chosen. Calling them by a purposely derogatory spin on their job ain't giving them a chance.
> ...


Officer Schultz is the first game warden i ever had interaction with and I assumed all Game Wardens acted like him, Boy was i wrong. I think all Game Wardens could learn alot from his proffesionalism while on the job. He was a stand up guy and I use to look forward to getting checked by him.

Duckhunter1096

I respect your rant but if someone is breaking in my house they are getting shot in the face and the first call will be to my lawyer, a cleaning company 2nd, my work 3rd and a dozen others before i call any of the cops in the town i live in!!!! The city i live in the crap rolls down hill and it starts with the chief of police!

DiverFreak


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, I trust all of them................
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=24272809
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=24212025
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid=23825434
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=23823203
http://now.msn.com/lisa-steed-utah-high ... is#scptmfs
o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> BTW- your mentality of respect or else is just what I am talking about...I don't respect ANYONE anymore or less becuase of the job choice they made!!


I have to agree with you on this and from my experience of 39 years for every good LE there is another one out there that's needs to find a new line of work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Having been a football official it seems like they are treated similar to officers and the level of criticism often reflects the level of intelligence or lack thereof IMHO. How someone can argue that they should not be cited for breaking any law while there are murderers and fraudsters running loose is one of the most ridiculous arguments one can make. As in just about any profession, there is a handful of jackwagons, but they are normally the exception and not the norm.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You called me out. Fair enough. In my post, I mentioned that I owned up to my expired registration. That was fine. Cite me and go on. I'll take my medicine. I've gotten tickets along this path of life. And I respect the cops that are professional, and I am respectful to them always. But like anything, respect goes both ways. I'll never fault a cop for doing their job. Heck, I've thanked cops for treating me respectfully when they give me a ticket.

But the case last summer was totally different. Six COs standing at a check point, stopping every car that goes by for a fishing report at lake up the road. Fine. I showed my fishing license, gave a fishing update, whatever. Heck, when she asked for my registration on the camper, I was fine with that. I had totally forgotten about getting it registered. I owned that. But then she started threatening to impound my camper, canoes, and minivan because it was a year expired. This, after she went back and forth to the other COs snickering under their sun shelter. And after she threatened that, she would turn around and see if they saw my reaction. She was horribly unprofessional. Threatening a person in front of his family, to take everything away from them, just for a laugh from the other COs - that is unprofessional. So yea, I'll question her career choice. 

There are jerks in every profession. I respect law enforcement as a profession, and have many good friends in that profession. But just because someone is a cop, does not mean they automatically have my respect. My bashing of this particular CO was individual, and not a bash of the profession. 

BTW - you'll not get banned or banished here for calling out a mod. Just stick with the rules when you do it. I may not agree with you, but I respect your right to say your peace. Don't F bomb me and I'm OK with stuff. Call me out and disagree all you want and I'll defend you chance to do so as long as you adhere to the rules of the forum.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm Back...

Okay, the intent of my rant was basically to say (And I guess I should've said this in the beginning) "Don't judge the whole lot, based on one individual." I know there is a TON of abuse of power that goes on with the Police... I'm not blind. It also seems to be that the higher the power you're given, (in ANY line of work in life) the more you throw your weight around, as you are "untouchable". 

It just always seems that whenever someone has a bad experience with anyone in Law Enforcement, they ALWAYS go off about it, and a crapload of people jump on the bandwagon. BUT... I can guarantee that if a L.E. officer had to save your rectal padding today, you wouldn't post a word about it. That's all I'm saying. You don't EVER hear about "Oh, we got our licenses checked today, and the C.O. was so nice to all of us... Heck, they even took pics with us"... UNLESS it's a rebuttal to someone bein' upset with a C.O.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll bite.
First, I buy a license, buy a stamp, get a HIP, have a plug, use steel, and OWN A WATCH, and I GET IRRITATED that I don't get checked more than once or twice a season(I easily hunt 50+ days of waterfowl season).

Second you went to POST, you got a job, it has unbelievable retirement and benefits, and a schedule most of us would love, YOU ARE NOT SERVING. I hate when people say protect and serve, or serve in public office. I am not SERVING at my job, I am working.

Third. Fish cop, unfortunately is pretty correct. Look at your wardens, are they biologists first, or cops first? If you go to POST your a cop. I have a friend who is a traffic cop, he doesn't get flustered when someone says he's a traffic cop.

Lastly, I agree with a previous poster. When someone breaks in my house, they meet my dogs, then they get two flashes, one from the tactical light, the other my pistol. Then I call a lawyer, then my insurance agency, and because they want a police report for the bullet holes, the police. If I am in a wreck, ambulance first, insurance second, then police. 
What we expect, or at least hope for is that FISH COPS understand what we are doing and understand that there are times when they could stay the hell out of the way(morning flights, dusk, etc, etc) unless their is obvious illegallity. You don't need to check my plug at first light, my truck is in the parking lot, I will be out at some point, and you can see me with a spotting scope, I AM THE GUY NOT SHOOTING 20 min early!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "Fish Cops"*

How often at your "work" are you away from your family on holidays and special occasions? When was the last time at your "work" did you get hit by a car and may be out of a job for a year like usmarinehuntingfool? When was the last time you risked your life to save someone else. It's not just a "job".


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm really confused. A soldier who puts his life on the line to fight for us deserves our gratitude and respect. Got that. A cop who puts his life on the line for us doesn't because he has to "earn it"? Am I understanding this?

Maybe y'all don't really understand how screwed up and violent the U.S.A. is today. Maybe I don't. But tell you what, I'd rather be a soldier in Afghanistan than be a cop in West Valley.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "Fish Cops"*



Finnegan said:


> I'm really confused. A soldier who puts his life on the line to fight for us deserves our gratitude and respect. Got that. A cop who puts his life on the line for us doesn't because he has to "earn it"? Am I understanding this?
> 
> Maybe y'all don't really understand how screwed up and violent the U.S.A. is today. Maybe I don't. But tell you what, I'd rather be a soldier in Afghanistan than be a cop in West Valley.


^^^^^great post!!


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I am good with law enforcement. I have many friends and family in law enforcement, but they are no different then the rest of us. Most of them will admit they do it for the benefits and early retirement. And I can tell you from first hand, that ALL OF THEM that I knew before they were officers, all got a big chip on their shoulder after a few years. Not all of them are bad, but I am not going to bow down to them. If they treat me like a human, I will return the favor. Remember 1 big thing..........Nobody made them become Law Enforcement, they chose that path, just like I chose my job.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't understand this mentality...Show some fing respect. I don't care if they "chose" to become cops, I don't care if they get paid...it is still a service that can be dangerous. There is a chance, everyday, that one of them will not come home to their families. All I see on here is a bunch of disrespectful, cold hearted, low life SOBs that apparently broke the law and never let the chip on their shoulders go away. 

I have broke the law MANY times in my life. I spent a good chunk of my teenage years in constant trouble with the law. I also walked around acting like a DB because I hated law enforcement. I can promise you this, every time I found myself in trouble was because I did something wrong. If you don't register your stupid trailer, you're going to get a ticket. If you drive over the speed limit, you're going to get a ticket. If you help your buddy pack out his freshly poached deer....you're going to get a ticket. Period! Swallow your pride.

I have many friends in law enforcement and these are guys that are some of the funnest down to earth people you will ever meet. They put their lives out there for us. They see and deal with things that most don't talk about. At the end of the day they are fathers, husbands, church leaders, etc... If you think putting on that uniform and stepping out in public is somehow the same as the guy bagging your groceries, then you are an idiot.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re:*



martymcfly73 said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really confused. A soldier who puts his life on the line to fight for us deserves our gratitude and respect. Got that. A cop who puts his life on the line for us doesn't because he has to "earn it"? Am I understanding this?
> ...


I... am... I'm speechless. Finnegan hit it right on the head.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont agree with you guys. 

I served my country for 21 years, if you sign up to serve just for the respect and admiration of the public then you are here for wrong reason. 

Far too many today, sign up with that expectation and there in lies part of the problem. Ever wonder why most of the problems are young guys???? It's not just inexperience, it is the way they were brought up. All they hear is people should respect them. Seldom do they understand respect is a two way street.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If you think a cop is more dangerous than a a soldier you are high as a kite!! Seriously, that's the stupidest thing i have ever heard anyone say.. 


Last time I checked..this is America! I haven't heard of any cops being beheaded, blown up weekly in roadside bombs, not seeing the family for 6 months, etc.

Dangerous job??? My azz! I can think if way more dangerous jobs! For hell sakes "police work" isn't even in the top ten!! Sanitation workers have a more dangerous job! Loggers, hell lineman risk their lives EVERYDAY so I can live in the country I love and enjoy the quality of life and live in safety ..so do you "respect" the position??? 

Get over yourselves! If its so dangerous/crazy why are people waiting in DROVES to become LEO?? I feel like I'm dealing with five year old kids..."a policeman risks his life everyday"" blah blah!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know this was a competition to see who has the most dangerous job. I don't think a cop risking his life takes away from the danger of a logger. What does one have to do with the other. What a stupid argument.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

It isn't...but basing "respect" off danger seems to be the current topic


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> If you don't register your stupid trailer, you're going to get a ticket. If you drive over the speed limit, you're going to get a ticket. If you help your buddy pack out his freshly poached deer....you're going to get a ticket. Period! Swallow your pride.


And if your a 20 year old girl in West Valley, parked in your vehicle the cops can shoot you two times and kill you, then not give your family an explanation for over 4 months. There was no weapons found on this young lady. This is the kind of sh*& that gets under my skin. While there are many good and decent cops serving our communities everyday, keep in mind not all of them are as honorable as others.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=24272809


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "Fish Cops"*

You guys think just because something is on ksl it comes from God's mouth. They have no idea what happened. Do you have any idea how often i hear in the media that was completely opposite of what happened? I've been on scenes and then read the story later and thought they were two different stories.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "Fish Cops"*



ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> It isn't...but basing "respect" off danger seems to be the current topic


That's not what I'm basing it off of. It's not all dangerous but people involve you in their marriage problems, expect you to raise their and discipline their kids, etc.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> And if your a 20 year old girl in West Valley, parked in your vehicle the cops can shoot you two times and kill you, then not give your family an explanation for over 4 months. There was no weapons found on this young lady. This is the kind of sh*& that gets under my skin. While there are many good and decent cops serving our communities everyday, keep in mind not all of them are as honorable as others.
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=24272809


Duly noted.

There is always an exception in all walks of life. You seem to be heavily focused on them. However, I hope your primary source of information isn't KSL.

I will admit WVC Police have been in the spot light for the past several years for obvious reasons. I only know what the media feeds me though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> . I only know what the media feeds me though.


And most of what you get is liberal minded bull**it,

the media slant has contributed far more to the decline of our society than most other causes. They no longer onjectly report the news, everything is slanted to whatever popular liberal breeze is blowing at the time. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

That is exactly my point.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There some good points on both sides of this arguement.

*Most* LEO's whether they be "fish cops" or otherwise are for the most part overworked and underpaid. They are asked to do more with less in *most* areas of state and goverment employment.

If you don't think that LEO's put their life on the line, you are mistaken. I know some hunting guys I knew from a freind I no longer associate with that I'd never like to confront because I wouldn't know if they are half sober or half intoxicated (either liquor or drugs) and they have a nasty disposition sober or not, sober is better, but......

Same for other LEO's. A "normal" traffic stop isn't normal if you confront the wrong person (sober or not) or one that is desperate. 98 plus percent of the time things go well, but the other 2 percent or so,...... well could go bad. Sucks to wonder if the next traffic stop or field check could be your last.

Most public servents aren't paid a huge chunk of change and rely on benefits to offset poor wages. Benefits are also becoming fewer and fewer with each legislative session so public servent jobs are becoming less and less desireable. So........sometimes you get what the state pays for. Just like every other profession out there, there are some great folks and some not so great folks on the job aaaaand a lot of the time you get what you paid for.

It's not a constant nor a consistent and no blanket statements cover LEO's as a whole.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re:*



martymcfly73 said:


> How often at your "work" are you away from your family on holidays and special occasions? When was the last time at your "work" did you get hit by a car and may be out of a job for a year like usmarinehuntingfool? When was the last time you risked your life to save someone else. It's not just a "job".


My company shuts down, Thanksgiving, X-mas, New years. The rest of the time they are 24/7. When I worked in construction I knew guys who fell off roofs, scaffold, etc, and were off work forever, or long periods, they weren't serving, they were working. I agree its not "just a job", which is why there are the benefits, scheduling, retirement, etc. Not bagging on cops, but if a cop is coming to my house to save me, its 5 min. too late.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re:*



martymcfly73 said:


> ntrl_brn_rebel said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't...but basing "respect" off danger seems to be the current topic
> ...


My mom is a teacher, she says the same thing.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Lastly, I have to laugh when I hear public employees talk about overworked and underpaid. Your typical newby DWR, has a degree in biology(zoology). I have a degree in microbiology. How mucn do you think a lab tech makes? Second, I have never seen a police, fire, city, county, state or military job go unfilled. Unless your a missionary, in the green peace, or a volunteer YOU ARE NOT SERVING, your working. And in 20 yrs when your double dipping, working on your second retirement, I and most of us will still be trying to fund our first. I didn't go to post because they dont make the money I wanted to make. It was no secret that the wages weren't great, and yet there is a line a mile long waiting to get on, so if you don't like the wages, leave, but PLEASE don't tell us your serving, your not, your working, same as me, the logger, the crab fisherman, etc, and you get REPECT when you earn it. That name on your shirt doesn't give it to you any more than the one on my mechanics.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I can certainly understand the issues with modern family values and beliefs better day after day as time goes on. Doesn't mean I'm comfortable with it, but I do understand it better the more I see and hear from people and watch the family unit and society continue to corrode and errode.

Some positions of *AUTHORITY* DEMAND AND DESERVE RESPECT despite some people who hold these positions poor judgement, behavior, or whatever. Most of this is due to safety and welfare of the public and others around including the officer. If anyone would like to test these folks authority, no skin off my arse. I do hope you don't get shot or tasered and then a long investigation is launched eating up more and more tax dollars and other public service employee's time trying to figure it all out why your dead or now suing the state for mistreatment.

Double dipping at 20 years is very much a thing of the past as are great retirements and benefits for most state and government employees. Again, a lot of the reason I believe there are getting to be more and more poor equipped, poorly trained, and folks that lack multiple brain cells in positions of authority are that you are getting what you paid for.

If people have an issue with the title of "public servant" it is what it is. Serving or working....same difference to me.

I'm not a LEO nor have I ever been one. I'm also not a state employee or "public servant." so I really don't have any dogs or chickens or whatever in this fight, just an opinion.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Last week I accidently set off a silent alarm in my house,and was not aware that I had.Within 3 minutes I had WVC police on the phone to me,and 2 officers at my front door.Had I have been in trouble,they were there,not just doing their job,but also ready to put their welfare on the line for me.Job or service,you decide.I for one think they serve us well,IMHO.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang, I was hoping I would get more guys riled up!! Listen, at my house my son(my twins are two so not yet) has heard two things from me. One, that guy with the badge is your friend, no matter what, you need something you talk to him/her. Second, I get a phone call or note from your teacher, he/she is ALWAYS right. Now if they are wrong I will deal with it, but I agree, kids need to know that no matter what the cop/teacher is RIGHT. Even if they are not. As for the cake job, I was hoping more guys would bite, I was bored. I will say though, I wish more cops/dwr thought about PR. You see a guy with a kid out hunting, take 2 minutes, say hello, treat them like one of the guys, you get a friend and supporter for life. Act like an arse, blow a set up, etc, the kid knows your a clown. I hope all you guys come home safe every night after your shift, you have a friend at the Jorgensen house(unless you give me a speeding ticket!!)


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

1BandMan said:


> ISome positions of *AUTHORITY* DEMAND AND DESERVE RESPECT despite some people who hold these positions poor judgement, behavior, or whatever. Most of this is due to safety and welfare of the public and others around including the officer. If anyone would like to test these folks authority, no skin off my arse. I do hope you don't get shot or tasered and then a long investigation is launched eating up more and more tax dollars and other public service employee's time trying to figure it all out why your dead or now suing the state for mistreatment.


That mentality right there is what is wrong with America and the reason why we have such an abuse of power problem with our police. They deserve my respect when they display the same respect for me. They deserve my respect when they earn it. So many Americans are just pansies these days. If more people rose up for their rights and demanded their respect as well, cops would have never been so out of control as they are now.

Unplug from the matrix and smell the unsweetened black coffee you are served on a daily basis. Stop with the blind propaganda, it's nauseating.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My take on any cops has always been to offer up respect and politeness first. And I have to say, in all but two cases in my life, I've been treated with polite respect - even when getting a citation. Now that said, I shared a case where I though the fish cop was out of line - not in issuing a citation, but in showing off in front of her friends and making threats for a laugh. That's just stupid. 

Back to one question however- why does everyone seem to have a "bad cop" story? Everyone has some bad airline experience, a bad hospital visit, bad Beto's experience, you name it. It happens. Like lunchroom food however, cops make an easy target for story sharing. And part of that is because just about everyone can relate.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

copper said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > ISome positions of *AUTHORITY* DEMAND AND DESERVE RESPECT despite some people who hold these positions poor judgement, behavior, or whatever. Most of this is due to safety and welfare of the public and others around including the officer. If anyone would like to test these folks authority, no skin off my arse. I do hope you don't get shot or tasered and then a long investigation is launched eating up more and more tax dollars and other public service employee's time trying to figure it all out why your dead or now suing the state for mistreatment.
> ...


God how I love Utah and the people who live here.
Like it or not, LEO's are one of many positions that are positions of authority. You don't have a choice as to whether or not you follow their commands or not,... right or wrong in your mind or not. Again, this is for the sake of safety and welfare of everyone including the officer. 
Are you stating that the government and state officials are corrupt and/or that the people that they employ are corrupt? Abuse of power?

What's funny but not is that 90% of Utahan's go to the voting booths and vote the same way year after year for the same party year after year rather than for the person and the ideals he or she represents. Are you one of those people?


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually I do have a choice. And that is what you and so many like you don't understand. You've been brainwashed to be little Statist drones that parrot everything you are told.

My soul, unlike yours, is not property of the State, but considering how much you love Utah (while you still live here by choice... odd), I am sure you don't want to hear that.

Hitler would look at the current population of this country and be proud. He could have never thought to achieve anything like it during his days as head of the Nazi party. Most other countries, indeed I might say all other countries, don't idly stand by as their fellow citizens are being oppressed, unlike ours.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Alright, I've been watching and I'll go ahead and bite. I won't retort anything I don't care, too much anyway, that you guys hate cops or whatever. I'm a cop. Prior to being a cop I spent 4 years on active duty in the United States Marine Corps. serving all over this beautiful world. My dad is a cop, my mom is a cop, my brothers are cops, uncles, cousens, etc. Growing up I would ride along with my dad, my uncle, and friends of the family, which led me to want to be a cop. Not because they were "All powerful" or "Demanding of respect", but because I watched them stop to say hi to little kids playing by the street, hold childrens hands on crash scenes when their parents probably weren't going to make it, catch bad guys who had just committed some heinous acts, and comfort families who had just lost a loved one. I also saw them treat drunks, who didn't have a shred of common decency let alone respect, with respect and fairness. I was brought up that as a police officer your actions are to be above reproach. I saw the pride that each of my family members had in doing the "job". I remember my family members missing holidays, birthdays, sporting events and many other one time only events. I grew up with very little but enjoyed it. I chose to be a cop for all of these reasons. I have no greater pride than going home after a long day knowing that I accomplished something whether that be taking a bad guy to jail or helping comfort someone in need. I have plenty of bad days. I've had to watch bad guys get away because I wasn't willing to compromise my integrity. I've had to hold lifeless bodies of infants. I've had to comfort kids when their parents have passed and parents when their children have passed. I don't get paid well, but I don't really care I don't do it for the pay. I have decent benefits which help my family to be taken care of. I want for a lot of things I don't have but know if I work hard some day I may be able to afford some of the finer things in life, and if not oh well. I do it because I enjoy it. I don't demand respect, but I give it. You guys may think cops are all bumbling, insensitive, arrogant, idiots, but 99.9% of the men I serve with are salt of the earth-humble-give you the shirt off their back type of individuals. I am proud of my profession and what I do. I don't always make the right decision, but I always try to. I am human and will not always be everyones favorite person but I'm okay with that as long as I can maintain my values. Sorry to interrupt your conversation.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT post. Thanks for that.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

copper said:


> Actually I do have a choice. And that is what you and so many like you don't understand. You've been brainwashed to be little Statist drones that parrot everything you are told.
> 
> My soul, unlike yours, is not property of the State, but considering how much you love Utah (while you still live here by choice... odd), I am sure you don't want to hear that.
> 
> Hitler would look at the current population of this country and be proud. He could have never thought to achieve anything like it during his days as head of the Nazi party. Most other countries, indeed I might say all other countries, don't idly stand by as their fellow citizens are being oppressed, unlike ours.


As I said before, *you do *have the choice to not follow the commands of LEO's or others of authority if you choose. Its no skin of my arse. If you choose to ignore or othewise disregard an officer's commands or direction, I really do truely hope its for a really, really good reason.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Cooper--> love what your sayin bud, always questions authority--it's the American way, or ought to be. BUT--> I find it hilarious that your avatar is a confederate general (Stonewall Jackson), pretty sure that guy fought for slavery. Maybe you just admire his generalship and bravery but there are plenty of guys who fought for good that exhibit admirable traits. Kind of hard to take a person serious who is waiving a flag of oppression whilst spouting off about how bad oppression is. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your input USmarine...your thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: "Fish Cops"*



bwhntr said:


> Thanks for your input USmarine...your thoughts are much appreciated.


Yes sir i agree! Get well so you can get back on the job!


----------

